# IATSE Local One Apprenticeship Test



## derekleffew

-----------------------------------------------------------------
IATSE LOCAL ONE APPRENTICESHIP TEST
-----------------------------------------------------------------

The test for applicants to the IATSE Local One Apprenticeship 
Program will be conducted by an independent testing firm on 
Saturday, September 8, 2012 in The Rhinelander Ballroom at The 
Hilton New York, 1335 Avenue of the Americas, New York, NY 10019 
beginning at 8:30 a.m.

Applicants, at least 17 years of age as of December 31, 2011, 
desiring to take the test must appear in person to register at 
the Union office located at 320 W. 46th St., 1st fl. (between 
8th & 9th Aves.) on one of the following dates: Monday, August 
13; Tuesday, August 14; Wednesday, August 15; or Friday, August 
17 between the hours of 10:00 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. to register for 
the test.

All applicants must bring a recent photo, approximately 2x 2, 
and a state or government I.D. (Drivers License, Passport, Etc.) 
and a registration fee of $250 either as a certified check or 
money order made out to The Local One T.E.T. Fund. A cash 
payment is also acceptable. NO PERSONAL CHECKS WILL BE 
ACCEPTED.

THE TEST WILL BE GIVEN TO THE FIRST 300 APPLICANTS TO REGISTER 
WITHOUT REGARD TO RACE, COLOR, CREED, NATIONAL ORIGIN, RELIGION 
OR SEX.

A test-taker earning one of the top forty (40) scores will be 
placed as a candidate on the Unions Apprenticeship List.

For further information, please call IATSE Local One at 
212-333-2500.

_________________________________________________________________
Copyright (C) 2012 IATSE Local One. All rights reserved.


----------



## What Rigger?

And my local will take anyone who walks in the door. Jeez.


----------



## EBB

Haha. I was the youngest in mine if that means anything. So they practically let in anyone.


----------



## techieman33

EBB said:


> Haha. I was the youngest in mine if that means anything. So they practically let in anyone.



It all depends on the size of the market. In a small market they can't be nearly as choosy as the major markets.


----------



## DuckJordan

Tell that to my areas local. Lol its a boys club in there


----------



## ArtiePwr

Im taking the exam in September.. 
Registering on Monday
will the exam cover all the knowledge areas the journeyman exam covers? 
I would imagine it would not be as 'deep' or more about basic union, general info but I am just assuming. 
Anyone here willing to fill me in? 

- Art


----------



## rochem

I showed up at the union hall yesterday morning and signed up to take the test. It was crazy how many people were there. Apparently the people at the front of the line had been waiting there since 3 or 4am. I got there at 10:15 (just after it opened), and I'm pretty sure I was around #275 to put my name in - and they only take the first 300. They had to send a ton of people in the back of the line home because they knew they weren't even close. Anyway - now just gotta wait for September 8.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

rochem said:


> I showed up at the union hall yesterday morning and signed up to take the test. It was crazy how many people were there. Apparently the people at the front of the line had been waiting there since 3 or 4am. I got there at 10:15 (just after it opened), and I'm pretty sure I was around #275 to put my name in - and they only take the first 300. They had to send a ton of people in the back of the line home because they knew they weren't even close. Anyway - now just gotta wait for September 8.


Good luck buddy!


----------



## ArtiePwr

Yea i was there around 9 and here i thought i was early! Number 1 was waiting and camped outfront since 4pm sunday.
Goodluck


----------



## keri20

Actually, my fiance and I got there on Thursday expecting to see a line already. We checked back every 12 hours but nobody was lined up. We ended up coming back on Sunday early in the morning and just stayed there. There were a few people in front of us who got there on Saturday night.


----------



## keri20

*IATSE Local 1 Exam - What to expect?*

I'll be taking the exam for the IATSE Local 1 Apprenticeship on September 8th.

Has anyone taken this exam before? I'm wondering if you can bring calculators or scrap paper for the math sections. Any advice about the exam would be helpful. I've studied 3 mechanical aptitude and spatial relations books cover to cover, and I'm feeling pretty confident in general. IATSE doesn't provide any information about the format of the exam, and it seems like most of the people at the office are on vacation so I haven't been able to inquire by phone. 

Thank you!


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: IATSE Local 1 Exam - What to expect?*


keri20 said:


> ... I'm wondering if you can bring calculators or scrap paper for the math sections. ...


No direct knowledge, but based on similar exams*:
Yes; if a non-programmable calculator.
No; scratch paper will be provided if desired.
Of course it's best to call and ask in advance, so as to have no surprises on the day of testing.


*From the ETCP Candidate handbook.pdf, p. 18:

> *Calculator*
> Calculations may be required on some examination
> questions. Only silent, non-programmable
> calculators without paper-tape printing
> capability are permitted during testing.
> Calculators will be checked for conformance
> with this regulation before candidates are
> allowed admission to the Assessment Center.


----------



## ArtiePwr

*Re: IATSE Local 1 Exam - What to expect?*

Good luck all.


----------



## Kenien

*IATSE Test Results*

How did everyone on here do? Any forum members make it? I was thankfully on the list, #30, but sadly no one else from my program at City Tech (New York City College of Technology) made it this year, so far to my knowledge.


----------



## rochem

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


Kenien said:


> How did everyone on here do? Any forum members make it? I was thankfully on the list, #30, but sadly no one else from my program at City Tech (New York City College of Technology) made it this year, so far to my knowledge.



I made the list at #21. Congratulations Kenien and to everyone else who made it in. Anyone else care to share?


----------



## SteveB

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


rochem said:


> I made the list at #21. Congratulations Kenien and to everyone else who made it in. Anyone else care to share?



Wow !. That's terrific Michael and Kenien.

Any time frame on a call up ?. A month ?, 2 years ?.


----------



## rochem

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


SteveB said:


> Any time frame on a call up ?. A month ?, 2 years ?.



Nothing official, but definitely more like two years. I have a number of friends who've gone through the program, and a couple who took the test in 2009. From what I hear, they're around the mid-30s from the 2009 test, so it'll likely be a few months before they even start on the 2012 list. Sadly, there's just not as many apprenticeships available as there used to be.


----------



## Kenien

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


rochem said:


> I made the list at #21. Congratulations Kenien and to everyone else who made it in. Anyone else care to share?




Ah, you're the gentleman who's at ithica, you know my kid Sam Scholegel.


----------



## JN1167

*Re: IATSE Test Results*

I know this is an old thread but i figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Does anyone know when the next IATSE Local 1 exam is? 
Thanks


----------



## Footer

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


JN1167 said:


> I know this is an old thread but i figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Does anyone know when the next IATSE Local 1 exam is?
> Thanks



Whenever they feel like giving one. Could be a few years. They have to run out of candidates on their current list first.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JN1167

*Re: IATSE Test Results*

I figured that. Too bad. I should have never left NBC. lol. I figured I wouldnt miss it but now I do..

Anyway, thanks for the lightning fast response. Looks like a fun community.


----------



## SteveB

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


JN1167 said:


> I figured that. Too bad. I should have never left NBC. lol. I figured I wouldnt miss it but now I do..
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the lightning fast response. Looks like a fun community.



Please don't tell me you had a steady gig under local one juristiction and gave it up voluntarily ?. If you work 3 consecutive years at $35,000 per year, you can get voted in and you get your card.


----------



## RonHebbard

DuckJordan said:


> Tell that to my areas local. Lol its a boys club in there



Some call it nepotism, we call it tradition.

Ron Hebbard
Formerly IA 129
Presently IA 357


----------



## JN1167

I was a day hire for about 2 years at NBC and I left for a better paying job. That was about 10 years ago. 

I actually started to miss it recently. It was a great gig and a great group to work with. 


Sent from the other side!


----------



## rochem

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


JN1167 said:


> I know this is an old thread but i figured it wouldnt hurt to ask. Does anyone know when the next IATSE Local 1 exam is?
> Thanks



Traditionally they've offered the test once every 3 years, roughly in late summer or early fall. Which means the next one would presumably be around September 2015. However, in talking to people in the office, the backlog of people awaiting apprentice placement is pretty significant, and so it's very likely they could wait an extra year to offer the test again. To give some perspective, a few people from the 2009 test are still being placed, and keep in mind that the slots those people fill won't become vacant for a MINIMUM of two years from when they start, and possibly up to three.


----------



## themuzicman

*Re: IATSE Test Results*

With the shops vacating the city for Jersey and upstate -- out of Local 1 jurisdiction, a good majority of the apprenticeships are drying up. Though from what I've heard Local 1 is eying expansion trying to bring the shops back into their territory, and hopefully opening up more apprenticeship positions.


----------



## Footer

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


themuzicman said:


> With the shops vacating the city for Jersey and upstate -- out of Local 1 jurisdiction, a good majority of the apprenticeships are drying up. Though from what I've heard Local 1 is eying expansion trying to bring the shops back into their territory, and hopefully opening up more apprenticeship positions.



It will be a cold day in hell before they even try to reach into Secaucus. PRG, 4 Wall, BML, Masque, etc will pull it and everyone else will follow. If they want to go after anything, they should go after Barclays. The fact that they did not pick up that place is really messed up, someone at the head office was not doing their job right.


----------



## SteveB

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


Footer said:


> It will be a cold day in hell before they even try to reach into Secaucus. PRG, 4 Wall, BML, Masque, etc will pull it and everyone else will follow. If they want to go after anything, they should go after Barclays. The fact that they did not pick up that place is really messed up, someone at the head office was not doing their job right.




Masque and 4Wall are Local 632.

I cannot recall which local picked up PRG, but AFAIK they are IATSE and became so to get the Broadway work. [EDIT: Local 59]

Schaarf-Weisberg is also Local 59

Barclays is in Brooklyn and is happily in Local 4.


----------



## Footer

*Re: IATSE Test Results*


SteveB said:


> Masque and 4Wall are Local 632.
> 
> I cannot recall which local picked up PRG, but AFAIK they are IATSE and became so to get the Broadway work. [EDIT: Local 59]
> 
> Schaarf-Weisberg is also Local 59
> 
> Barclays is in Brooklyn and is happily in Local 4.



Yup, knew that. Point was though that they are not local one. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rochem

Updating this post from years ago. I finally got the call from Local One a few weeks ago, and I just started working as an Apprentice at the Met. I had cored halfway down the list of accepted candidates, and it still took them well over two years to place me, so needless to say it's a very slow process - and when I was last at the hall, it sounds like the next Apprentice test won't be for a few more years as a result. I'm just starting there, but so far it seems great.

I don't want to go into too much detail on a public forum, but if anyone would like more information on the Apprentice program or Local One or whatever, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## SteveB

That's great news and a wonderful site to do your apprentice.

If in the electric shop, say hi to Tony Giovanetti. As well another old friend is floating around - Ken Arditto. I once trained Ken to run a carbon arc Super Trouper. Head shot, in light blue, 3/4 dowse, now follow the guy moving around the stage ! He's still there , many decades later, Hopefully as you will be as well.


----------



## tmeo88

Hey all, i'm interested in being a stagehand and I need some help. Does anyone know when the next local 1 test will be? And, what do you need to study to pass the test? I have no stagehand experience, but it sounds like something I would love. Any help appreciated. thanks


----------

